# Can use gorilla glue over expanding foam?



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

As the substrate won't stick to the expanding foam using silcon?

Will it soak into the foam or will it be ok?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

spray your foam, get gorilla glue on it (loads) and smear it all about with your hands (disposable gloves, i've gone to work looking like a miner) let it get nice and foamy (20mins or so) then get your DAMP substrate and press down an even layer over it, keep repeating this process to make sure the substrate gets right in there and sticks

courtesy of My Shed:lol2:


----------



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks mate will it be ok if I'm applying it over silicon with patches of eco earth already on it as long as I get it nice and damp?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

shouls be fine, but i've no experience on that front


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah it'll adhere to anything. Just make sure to mist the foam with wafer, then give a good layer of GG, and let it foam up well. And damp substrate is much better than dry.........mine tends to be really moist!

Thanks for the reference Joe 

Dave


----------



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

How long will I need to wait for the glue to adhere so I can remove the rest of the damp substrate? 

I've been pressing it down a few times but how many times do I need to do this and for how long?

I don't want to be repeating this process countless times as I've already spent 120£ on aquarium sealant and it pisses me off that the Eco earth wouldn't stick to it!

Big thanks by the way guys really appreciate some expert knowledge


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

charrog said:


> How long will I need to wait for the glue to adhere so I can remove the rest of the damp substrate?
> 
> I've been pressing it down a few times but how many times do I need to do this and for how long?
> 
> ...


mg:mg:mg:

erm, usually every say ten minutes for an hour or so make sure its shoved in and no whites bites are showing


----------



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

Will it allow the substrate to dry out as I don't really like the wet look, it's not for a frog lol

Maybe later this year I'll get some


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah it'll dry out over time, just have to let it im afraid


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

When you tried with aquarium sealant was your substrate bone dry? This is the number one reason for it failing to adhere. Anyway, i guess you're done by now, I tend to leave it for at least 4-6 hours before turning it back to horizontal, but at least 24 before trying to brush any off. It'll dry fine, I have a half built background thats been waiting for me for about a year, it's bone dry and still looks great 

Dave


----------



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

When I was usin the aquarium sealant I was using eco earth that I had grated with a cheese grater so was bone dry but after reading about silicon if you squash it it Loses some of its adhesive properties, maybe this was the problem? It did stick just not very well and was extremely patchy, I've gone all over the foam with thr sealant anyway,

I just done the back with gorilla glue still got the sides and lots of crevices to do great fun!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

You bought 40 tubes of silicone?


----------



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

No I've brought 5 tubes at 20£ and 2 small at 10£ each


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

hope you've got a well paid job lol did you get gold label stuff that has no smell ? 

i use ha6 from amazon, costs less than £3 a tube


----------



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeh the gold label stuff, my jobs ok but I'm always there! (I'm a linesman)

Well I went over some of it last night with the gorila glue and wow! Seems to hold the substrate a hell of a lot better, ginna do the itricet parts tonight and finish it tomorrow hopefully,

Thanks again for your help and advice mate really appreciate it


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

can you do me a favour seen as i've given you some handy tips ?

punch howard webb for screwing us out of the 2010 world cup final, if it hits a Spaniard and goes out for a corner to the Dutch, it's a bloody corner to the Dutch, not a goal for an offside Iniesta:lol2::devil::devil::devil::devil::lol2:


----------



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol I always get this but I ment linesman as in a power linesman, I climb electricity pylons and poles and do all the work on those lol,

But I'd still punch Howard Webb lmao


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll put some pics up when it's done really want to finish it tomorrow 

Probably need one more rub of gorilla glue, next time I thin I'll give the sealant a miss and put this straight onto the expanding foam it's so much better


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

just get the ha6 from amazon, cheap as chips


----------



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

Does the substrate stick to it well?

The gold leaf is ok but I have a lot of patches where you can see it underneath,


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i meant use that for blacking out the background then gg glue over it, other than that, you could fablon the outside of the glass to hide the foam/gg


----------

